# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Bãi tắm Non Nước - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

Vị trí: Bãi tắm Non Nước thuộc phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, thành phố Đà Nẵng. Đặc điểm: Bãi tắm Non Nước trải dài 5km, như một vòng cung xanh nằm dọc chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, bên thềm cát trắng.

Nói đến Đà Nẵng là du khách có thể hình dung ngay rằng đó là một thành phố tuyệt đẹp bên sông Hàn, bên bờ biển Đông với những nét quyến rũ chưa từng có ở các đô thị biển khác…

Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Nẵng nằm giữa vùng kế cận ba di sản văn hoá thế giới: Cố đô Huế, phố cổ Hội An và thánh địa Mỹ Sơn, chính vị trí này đã làm nổi rõ vai trò của thành phố Đà nẵng trong khu vực, đó là nơi đón tiếp, phục vụ, trung chuyển khách. Không chỉ là tâm điểm của 03 di sản thế giới, thành phố Đà Nẵng còn có nhiều danh thắng tuyệt đẹp đến nỗi du khách khó có thể nào quên được sau khi đã đến thăm thành phố này. 


Bãi biển Non Nước
Thiên nhiên vô cùng ưu ái với Đà Nẵng, ban tặng cho Thành Phố Đà Nẵng hệ thống Biển đẹp như: Nam Ô, Xuân Thiều, Thanh Bình, Tiên Sa, Sơn Trà, Mỹ Khê, Bắc Mỹ An, Non Nước... Biển Đà Nẵng có độ sóng nhỏ, nước êm, nước trong xanh bốn mùa, không bị ô nhiễm. Độ mặn vào khoảng 60%, độ an toàn cao. Một số nơi có nhiều san hô, nguồn động thực vật ven bờ và dưới bờ biển phong phú. Điều đặc biệt là hầu hết các bãi tắm đều gần trung tâm thành phố, đường sá thuận lợi; có thể đi đến bằng nhiều loại phương tiện khác nhau. Nước biển ấm, ít sóng nên khách có thể tắm gần quanh năm; nhưng thích hợp nhất là mùa hè, khoảng từ tháng 5 đến tháng 8 dương lịch. Các bãi tắm đều có khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, nhà hàng, và nhiều dịch vụ phong phú, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho du khách tắm biển vui chơi giải trí và thư giản trên bãi biển. với những lợi thế về vị trí địa lý, địa hình, khí hậu...đã tạo điều kiện thuận lợi giúp biển Non Nước nói riêng và thành phố biển Đà Nẵng nói chung.


Bãi tắm Non Nước với các tố chất có được từ độ sóng, khí hậu, thời tiết, độ mặn...nên phù hợp với các loại hình thể thao trên biển, nhất là môn trượt song

Đến với Non Nước, ngoài việc nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển, du khách còn có thể kết hợp viếng thăm thắng tích Ngũ Hành Sơn, nơi có những ngôi chùa cổ, các hang động, thâm nghiêm, hoành tráng; dạo quanh làng đá mỹ nghệ ngay dưới chân núi hoặc làm một cuộc du thuyền trên sông Cổ Cò để thả hồn cùng non nước Ngũ Hành Sơn.

_didau - Tổng hợp_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Mituot

cuộc du thuyền trên sông Cổ Cò để thả hồn cùng non nước Ngũ Hành Sơn  :love struck: 
Hấp dẫn quá đi mất, chưa đc đến Ngũ hành sơn bao giờ

----------


## Taeyeon0903

biển ĐN nhìn thanh bình quá
Thật tuyệt nếu đến đây nghỉ ngơi

----------


## thunhunguyet

Nhìn thơ mộng quá

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Non Nước nhìn có vẻ vắng khách nhưng bãi biển sạch và yên tĩnh

----------


## sharing83

Biển Đà Nẵng rất sạch và cát trắng...

----------


## dung89

Pic cuối như chân trời mọc từ biển vậy
Đúng là đại dương bao la

----------

